# TRAX70 DRAG STRIP IN NJ..browns mills, nj



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

We have a multi race form facility. high banked concrete oval, HUGE offroad track, and NOW(as of september 27th---first race) we have 9foot wide lanes( 18 feet wide total), 132 foot track 1/10th scale, 100 foot shutdown, all asphalt full timing system dedicated track. we also have an air strip for flying. TRAX70.COM and we have a full forum board. if you need more info. my name is Rick and i am the race director for the dragstrip. would love to see you there!!!!! thank you Rick 732 608 4180


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

*trax70.com*

more pics of my cars....


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

*Pics Of Trax70 Drag Strip!!!*

the track is in. we will be installing side boards by thursday! the total track length is 280ft. the track is FLAT for 140 ft then there is a slight incline to shut down and the incline will help slow the cars down somewhat!!! thank you for looking! Rick


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

as most know on the northeast coast. we are looking at rain on saturday the 27th of sept. we are watching the weather closely and hoping to have at least a half a day on sat. that will be without rain. BUT if we are rained out we WILL be running the following saturday Oct 4th. anyone that is in our area or surrounding states that would like to come check us out. you can reach me at 732 608 4180 thank you and we would love to have you drag racers run at our facility.


----------



## lutach (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll have to go and try my new Pro Stock drag car there. I'm going to use either my 200A or my 100A sensored/sensoreless ESC to try them out in drag racing. It'll be my first time too.


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

hey bud we appreciate the interest! and we would love to have you around the track to help keep us nitro guys inline!! lol.. let me know if you need directions or help with anything. it looks like we are going to reschedule for the weekend of oct 4 and sun on that saturday. which is the 4th. we would love to see you there. thanks Rick


----------



## lutach (Oct 3, 2006)

Trax70dragstrip said:


> hey bud we appreciate the interest! and we would love to have you around the track to help keep us nitro guys inline!! lol.. let me know if you need directions or help with anything. it looks like we are going to reschedule for the weekend of oct 4 and sun on that saturday. which is the 4th. we would love to see you there. thanks Rick


Rick,

A friend of mine knows someone who races at Trax70. I'm not sure whne we'll be there, but it will be before winter comes along.

Regards,

Luciano.


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

that would be great! 732 608 4180 is my number if i can help you with anything. our race this morning has been called due to rain. we will be there on track oct 4th. if you can make it down. would love to have ya. Rick


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

THE SEASON IS ALMOST UPON US!! HOW MANY OF YOU RC NUTS ARE READY TO HAVE SOME SIDE BY SIDE DRAG RACING ACTION???? TRAX 70 IN BROWNS MILLS NJ WILL HAVE ONE OF THE FASTEST TRACKS IN THE COUNTRY!!! the first few races that were held at the end of the season last year SHOWED that a green track was going to put up some big numbers!! if you are serious about going fast and showing what you've got!!! THAT'S THE PLACE TO SHOW IT THIS YEAR!! TRAX70.COM for the schedule~~~


----------



## Trax70dragstrip (Sep 11, 2008)

*Trax70 dragstrip(brownsmillsrcdragracing.com link)*

http://brownsmillsrcdragracing.com/
http://brownsmillsrcdragracing.com/forum

Links to Trax70's drag strip website! and a link to the forum board separate from the trax70 site. 

up dates and additions to the website will be added soon as well as the race schedule!! thank you


----------

